# Altezza lights



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

will these altezza lights for a sentra work on a 97 200sx???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2402975032&category=33716


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*altezza tail lights*

i think those lights will fit the sentra, not the 200sx.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

200sx tail lights are a bit larger than the sentra


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

this has been asked b4.. no they do not fit.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

I doesn't matter - you don't need them. 

BTW - they aren't called Altezzas either. The Altezza is a car made by Toyota


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

they call it "altezza lights" because they look like the taillights on a toyota altezza, clear covers, chrome and red on the inside.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

anyone know where i can get the Altezza lights then? I want one for the 200sx


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

UMM>> NOT AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASe..... unless u want to be the first to try and create them...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

No they will not fit and no they do not make Altezzas, Euro, or whatever the hell you want to call them for the 200SX.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

so far i haven't seen a euro, altezza type taillight for the 200sx on all the sites that i went to


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

that sucks!!! Wouldnt people who buy a 200sx be more willing to put something sporty on their car then someone who buys a sentra.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

Altezza lights arent sporty.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

your oppinion leave the kid alone.. you all have wondered teh same thing or you wouldnt know the answer


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

a lot of people talk trash about altezzas....personally i like them on SOME cars, and some like hondas and eclipses are just played out, but its your car and your taste .......sorry to say i reall doubt they will ever make them for the 200sx


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the 200 I think could have a GOOD looking altezza if they create it in the style of the skyline look w/ 2 big circles only... keeping it simple I think it would work.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

i think a half red half clear tailight, like a civic si, would be chill but that is the only acceptable alternative as far as im concerned. late


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

IMO... The time of the Altezza/Euro tail is over and done with, i mean, i look around and the only car i think that looks good with altezza/euro tail lights is the IS300, all the other cars IMO look ugly.... I mean look at all the new concept cars coming out, and the new cars in production now, hardly any have altezzas or euros, and i dont see too many people buying the altezzas or euros anymore.... I think that it would be cool, to have an all red tail light with two darker red circles or something ya know.. Just my .02


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

or make our own custom tails. say, anybody knows what materials are needed to make your own fiberglass tail?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what i'm going to do it take the altezza's, remove the two inner red lenses and paint the outer lense red. If you really look at them alot of new model cars have taillights based on the altezza taillights. they just have red outer lenses and no inner lenses but still a design somewhat to that of a altezza. the new altima taillights are a straight up copy of the altezza, well they are more like euro taillights but oh well.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *well they are more like euro taillights but oh well. *


No.

Let's get this straight once and for all.

Altezza:









Euro:









Altezza:









Euro:









Altezza:









Euro:









Euro - 'yur-(")O (adj):
1. Coming or originating fom Europe; European
2. A school of design generally characterized by ultra-clean, understated, and minimalist lines and features; function over form.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

lol


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i wonder why they called it euros?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hahah go samo !


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

san_fran_b14 said:


> *or make our own custom tails. say, anybody knows what materials are needed to make your own fiberglass tail? *


Check out the thread Custom Tails by NissanTuner. He is making some custom tails.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i'll check it out.. thanks man


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

san_fran_b14 said:


> *i wonder why they called it euros? *


There's a couple of reasons I can think of. Altezza is probably copyrighted, so the manufacturers of rice lights don't want to get sued. Also, 'Euro' is kinda equated with coolness or whatever - it's a marketing ploy. Either way, they're _not_ Euro and they're _not_ attractive.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

true true...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.altezzawarehouse.com/Nissan_200sx_9597PHL1.html

ALTEZZA.... but it says for 200sx and its for a sentra... if we buy them can we sue?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

somehting like this on the 200 wouldnt be to ugly... but i stil wouldnt get it... http://www.geocities.com/ninja_cereal/altezza.html?1044938081676
but imagine the circles lining up and the inner one having a white revers lite circle inside it (like the chevy imapala)


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *http://www.altezzawarehouse.com/Nissan_200sx_9597PHL1.html
> 
> ALTEZZA.... but it says for 200sx and its for a sentra... if we buy them can we sue? *


both the sentra tails and the 200sx tails look the same to me hmmmm...i won't buy it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it not the same.. esp in size and wiring


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *it not the same.. esp in size and wiring *


LIUSPEED's right, the link sells 200sx tails that looks like sentra tails


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

it really is just a matter of taste whether you like altezzas or not...i happen to like them and would definitely buy a pair if they ever come out ofr the 200.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey, sanfran. 

The link you posted is misleading, so be careful. While it shows Altezza tail lights, it says at the top PROJECTOR headlamps - something completely different! Plus, if you drag your cursor on the picture, and let it stay there for about a second, it says "SENTRA 95-98 Projector headlamp, black housing, clear projector". I'd stay away from that company. If they're misleading with that, who knows what else?


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

jdub, 

I just quoted on that link DryBoy posted earlier in the thread. 
Even though it's says headlights ,you know that they're "tails". We are simply discussing about "altezza" taillights for the 200sx on this thread, and the link shows "altezza tails for the 200sx" when it clearly shows it's not.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

True, sanfran. I just know that being the dimwitted rube that I am, I saw taillights first, and saw projector headlights second. Knowing my luck, I would have ordered them and received headlights instead. Just want to make sure no other dimwitted rubes get mislead.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i just hope these websites advertise their product correctly, we don't want to see any of our nissan friends here to buy the wrong thing which means they have to return it (then they charge you with that "restocking fee" and all other stuff). that would suck real bad...


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Me being the victim of "Read the fine print, dumbass", I can relate.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

hate those fine prints...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

no samo there is actually a difference

altezza- taillight that looks exactly like the ones on a IS300/Altezza. they have a chrome housing with red inner lenses recessed in the chrome housing

euro taillight- based on altezza but red inner lense protrudes out from housing and often has designs in the inner lenses like part of one circlular lense is inside the circle of the other ect.

its like belly buttons. altezza- inny, eurotail outie. maybe later i will post pics to show you the difference. 
i still don't know why they call them euros they weren't based on a european design they were based on the Altezza which is a japanese car. then again the european mazda 6 does have taillights that look like euros


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

when i do make those "custom" altezzas i'll probally buy them from that altezza warehouse place. they seem to be the cheapest place other than ebay since they have free shipping


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *no samo there is actually a difference
> 
> altezza- taillight that looks exactly like the ones on a IS300/Altezza. they have a chrome housing with red inner lenses recessed in the chrome housing
> 
> euro taillight- based on altezza but red inner lense protrudes out from housing and often has designs in the inner lenses like part of one circlular lense is inside the circle of the other ect.*


According to APC, this is a Euro tail:









According to Toucan, this is an Altezza tail:









The differences I can see are only in _specific design elements_, i.e. placement and shape of lenses. Both are red lenses set into a chrome background. The APC piece uses the original bulb pattern and the Toucan one has its own backpiece to reposition the bulbs. The Winter/Spring issue of Crutchfield even describes the two supposedly different designs with the same sentence: "Altezzas from Toucan and Euro Tails from APC add the right amount of attitude to your car's back end; _the red lenses set in chrome_ will turn heads wherever you go!" (Crutchfield, Winter/Spring issue, 74-c, italics added).

The only reason there is some sort of supposed 'distinction' is because of brand identity. Toucan and APC are both releasing different designs based on the same original idea, _red lenses set in chrome, covered by clear plastic or plexiglas_.

APC calling their taillights Euro borders on false advertising. Euro has an implication behind it of generally clean design, and being trend-setting, not trend-following. APC's product isn't even targeted at the Euro market - the only application for a German vehicle is the Volkswagen New Beetle, which is borderline anyway.

For that matter, if APC called their large metal wings Euro Spoilers, they wouldn't be Euro either. _If it's not from Europe or based on European designs and styles, *it's still not Euro*_.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hmmmm. Interesting!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I agree with samo here... but either way you call them they are gross


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *but either way you call them they are gross *


Word.

I guess it comes down to individual opinion, but I honestly cannot understand the appeal of these things. With that said, I have seen a couple of Hondas that pulled off the look very well, but they were the Accord model with the triangular taillights, so the look was similar to the IS300. Even then, though, I think some nice red-and-clears would have been more tasteful.

But that's just me.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Gen 2 eurotail
http://a.bpcdn.us/icebergblue2/eurotails_404517tlrs.jpg


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

dammit that didn't work. just go to www.4apc.net go to the and look at the next gen eurotails


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

apc oooo im telling


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

are those supposed to look good?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *are those supposed to look good? *


I assume so. They're also _supposed_ to be Euro, judging by the name. As you can see, they failed at 'Euroness' completely.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

*Legalities*

does any one know of any legal/dmv? issues behind these? I was under the impression certain guidelines had to be met with certain states etc??any info is appreciated. I like em but I have to admit it's one of those things you either really dig or dont.


----------

